
Ask HN: How to break into Mobile App development? - paidsearchguy
Hi Everyone,<p>I&#x27;m wondering how to make the transition from digital marketing to mobile app development. I&#x27;ve been using JavaScript, Python, Ruby, Swift, and Objective C both for work and pleasure. In particular, I&#x27;m passionate about React Native, React (web), and Redux. Even though I haven&#x27;t had an actual developer role, I&#x27;m curious how I can make the transition given my current work experience and presumed knowledge of code. Thoughts?
======
niravbond
Hi Paisearchguy, If you have skills in JavaScript, React Native, you can still
become a hybrid app developer. You can use fusetools, ionic frameworks. If you
have skills in Swift language you can become complete iOS app developer which
will be easy for you to present yourself as an iOS app developer.

Based on your portfolio of work you can make the transition from marketing to
the developer. Clients wanted to someone to solve their issue. Moreover, I
worked with many junior developers who got 2 months of training in swift
language, they are not successfully become a full-time developer so you can
be.

Nirav www.niravsuthar.com

------
mtmail
You already have experience with Objective-C and Swift, that's probably enough
to transition into a developer role. I'd say next step is writing a CV and
look for companies that hire.

